# TiVo/Sky users - please read (re renumbering 4th August)



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

A batch of channels are being renumbered by Sky on Monday morning.

These channels will be renumbered in your TiVo update from Sunday evening.

This is more likely to be an issue then previous renumbers as it involves the movie channels (300s and 700s) as well music and news.

If it is a real problem that your TiVo renumbers slightly ahead of the Sky EPG update - then simply unplug your TiVo from the telephone line (or network) to prevent the update until you are ready.

There will be further renumbering during the following weeks.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So glad we don't have this problem on VM


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

See this for more info:

http://media247.co.uk/bizasia/newsarchive/2008/04/exclusive_full.php


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

cwaring said:


> So glad we don't have this problem on VM


You did - last year


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah. The film channels. I remember now


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Most TiVo's will update during the night and the Sky change is at 6am.

So for most it is only a problem if you have a recording set for Sunday night or before 6am Monday morning.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I wonder if this will kick my Cartoon Network/Boomerang channels back into life? I seem to have lost an entire transponder for some reason, yet I've not changed anything and signal/quality is the same as always. Had this before with the transponder that carries Paramount Comedy +1.

Guess it's just a renumbering though, not a transponder shuffle.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Most TiVo's will update during the night and the Sky change is at 6am.
> 
> So for most it is only a problem if you have a recording set for Sunday night or before 6am Monday morning.


The other potential issue to watch out for is if you have a Sky+ box.
We have had an issue after channel renumbering where the box has not picked up the new numbers correctly for some reason. When this last happened I think that we had to cure the problem by power-cycling the box.

Our best guess is that the Sky+ box may not pick up the changes if it is not in standby overnight.


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

JudyB said:


> The other potential issue to watch out for is if you have a Sky+ box.
> We have had an issue after channel renumbering where the box has not picked up the new numbers correctly for some reason. When this last happened I think that we had to cure the problem by power-cycling the box.
> 
> Our best guess is that the Sky+ box may not pick up the changes if it is not in standby overnight.


No changes i can tell yet on my skyhd box.... The movie channel lineup is exactly the same as before....


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Spam reported!


----------

